# Photo Tourny Theme - Water Droplets



## Ben (May 18, 2008)

Basically anything with small water droplets such as leaves, flowers etc...No artificial water either 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 800 x 600
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Mine for now


----------



## Vizy (May 18, 2008)

Nice theme!


----------



## Punk (May 18, 2008)

Ill try this out tomorrow if there is still a spot


----------



## 4NGU$ (May 18, 2008)

http://a784.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/107/l_589aca550dc34dd92ba8e452fa489877.jpg

count me in this is better than music


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 19, 2008)

Heres mine, i need to get a tripod, i can't keep a camera steady for nothing 

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF3029n.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (May 19, 2008)

I don't know if you'll accept this, but it's all I have for now:
And yes, that is water, granted it's dyed lol.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Abstract/IMG_2746.jpg





Bob


----------



## Ramodkk (May 19, 2008)

Nice theme Ben!  Heres mine for now:

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Picture183.jpg


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 19, 2008)

ramodkk, you copied mine!!!


----------



## tidyboy21 (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Punk (May 19, 2008)

tidyboy21 said:


>



I think we have a winner


----------



## Punk (May 19, 2008)

Ok my entry is uploading


----------



## Punk (May 19, 2008)

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/DSC_0057.jpg







That's computerforum in the water droplet


----------



## Ramodkk (May 19, 2008)

^ Hehe Nice! 



ThatGuy16 said:


> ramodkk, you copied mine!!!



I know righ.. Um.. *cough*...wait... No! 



Punk said:


> I think we have a winner



+1


----------



## Emperor_nero (May 20, 2008)

Here's mine for now.


----------



## Kornowski (May 20, 2008)

I hope there's a space left for when I get back from college


----------



## 4NGU$ (May 20, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> I hope there's a space left for when I get back from college



you feeling better today then ?


----------



## Kornowski (May 20, 2008)

4NGU$ said:


> you feeling better today then ?



Haha... Erm, Yeah... Thanks! 

Thank your Mum for me! 

EDIT: Here's my entry;

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Photos/IMG_2032.jpg


----------



## Ben (May 21, 2008)

One more spot people, no one wants to take it? If not, I'll have it up by the middle of the day.


----------



## Punk (May 21, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Haha... Erm, Yeah... Thanks!
> 
> Thank your Mum for me!
> 
> ...



Haha I've seen three versions of this picture


----------



## Kornowski (May 21, 2008)

Punk said:


> Haha I've seen three versions of this picture



Haha, Yeah, there is many different ones


----------



## bass76 (May 22, 2008)

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/Picture351Medium.jpg


----------



## Ben (May 23, 2008)

alrighty, 10 entries. I'll have the poll up in the morning


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 23, 2008)

I have so... lost this competition


----------



## Ramodkk (May 23, 2008)

Which means I lost too if you know what I mean...


----------



## Ben (May 23, 2008)

Poll is up.

Photo Tourny Voting Poll - Water Droplets


----------

